

Artificial Data Gravity - alexwilliams
http://blog.mccrory.me/2012/02/20/artificial-data-gravity/

======
njyx
This makes total sense for the data storage providers, but it's also clearly
not an equilibrium in the long run since it'll be economical for all of the
data to replicate to multiple locations (where each group of users has
privileged data access rates).

